# Looking for this pattern for a holiday gift.



## TheWoodworkah (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello all,

I am new to Lumberjocks, usually just chatting about woodwork on Facebook. Today I googled "Fleur De Lis Cross" to try and find a pattern to make my in-laws a Christmas gift. (I know I am starting early LOL.). Well I stumbled across this one on this website but couldn't message the post's author (Cozmo35) because I am a new user. I was wondering where he got his pattern so I may purchase one. Has anyone seen this pattern before or could someone forward this on to him?

V/R
Adam

http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/170279-438x.jpg?1287338349

http://www.woodenteddybearonline.com/x/product.php?productid=4065&cat=1019&page=4


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

make a few more posts and you'll be able to PM the poster. Comment on a few projects should do it.


----------

